# [b]Help Stop Wolf Creek From Becomming Vail![/b]



## ANU (Nov 27, 2003)

*Your Action Needed NOW to Protect Wolf Creek! *

Billionaire Texas developer Red McCombs seeks Forest Service approval to construct a city of 8,000 people at the base of Wolf Creek ski areas Alberta Lift. If built, the Village at Wolf Creek would harm local businesses, destroy lush meadows and alpine creeks, spoil backcountry recreation opportunities, threaten the ski area itself, and impair one of the most critical wildlife corridors in the Southern Rocky Mountains.

Friends of Wolf Creek held three very well attended public meetings in the last two weeks. Around 200 people showed up in Pagosa Springs, over 30 in the San Luis Valley (a huge turnout), and about 70 in Boulder. Based on numerous excellent suggestions we heard at those meetings, we need you to ACT TODAY!

Write YOUR Letter to the Forest Service by Monday, Dec. 6

Even if the Forest Service grants access, our letters are essential in later lawsuits regarding balance of harms. We must state how this will hurt us personally, recreationally, economically, business-wise, etc. Instantly send your letter to the Forest Service simply by linking here:

http://www.friendsofwolfcreek.org/letter.html

Contact Regional Forester Rick Cables Directly

We have been informed that Forest Supervisor Peter Clark is refusing to extend the deadline, and will only do so if his boss, Regional Forester Rick Cables, instructs him to do so. Call Mr. Cables at 303-275-5450, or email to [email protected], and ask him to direct Supervisor Clark to extend the deadline. 

Public Participation Undermined with a Rushed Analysis - Spread the Word

The Forest Service Environmental Impact Statement (EIS) process borders on worse than a joke. They have not completed its required wildlife assessments (Biological Assessment and Biological Evaluation). When asked how they can analyze impacts for wildlife when the data has not yet been collected, Forest Service staff just shrug. Similarly, estimates of increased traffic have not yet been completed by the Colorado Department of Transportation (CDOT). Traffic and wildlife are two of the most significant impacts from this project, yet the data is incomplete. When questioned further about how a draft EIS can be published that purports to analyze impacts without having the fundamental reports and data about wildlife and traffic, the Forest Service says this is a schedule driven project and they had to publish with what they had. We need more local, state, and federally elected officials to speak out!

Friends of Wolf Creek has printed 1,000 additional brochures that we need to distribute ASAP. If you can volunteer to help distribute brochures and spread the word - before the Dec. 6 deadline, please contact Jeff Berman at 970-385-9833 ([email protected]), or Amber Clark at 970-259-3583 ([email protected]).

Contact YOUR Local, State, and Federally Elected Officials TODAY

Tell them what is going on with both political favoritism and economic pressure by a large developer - being fought on many sides by the people of 3 counties - yet still being put through by the Mineral County Commissioners and soon probably the Forest Service. This is crucial. McCombs and partner Bob Honts are lobbying local governments, and, only now that they have Mineral County approval and want access from the Forest Service, are apologizing for their arrogance and failure to include them in the public process. Request they all: 
Send a letter to both Forest Supervisor Clark and Regional Forester Rick Cables demanding an extension to the Forest Service Dec. 6 deadline,

Hold their own public hearing on the Village, and 
Outright oppose the Forest Service granting access and utility easements before the Dec. 6 deadline. 
Please see attached Rep. Mark Larsons letter as a sample. 
In Archuleta County, contact: 
Archuleta County Commissioners Alden Ecker ([email protected]), Bill Downey ([email protected]), and Mamie Lynch ([email protected]), or call them at 264-8300. Also call the planning office at 264-5851, or mail to P.O. Box 1507, Pagosa Springs, CO 81147. 
Pagosa Town Mayor Ross Aragon, Town Manager Mark Garcia, and Council-members Darell Cotton, Jerry Jackson, Tony Simmons, Bill Whitbred, and Stan Holt can be reached by emailing to [email protected]. Mail to P.O. Box 1859, Pagosa Springs, CO 81147, or (less preferably), call 264-4151. 
State Senator Jim Isgar: [email protected]. 
State Representative Mark Larson: [email protected] (Thank him for speaking out on the issue!) 
In the San Luis Valley, contact: 
Rio Grande County Commissioners Randy Brown at 719-852-3181, Doug Davie at 719-852-2130, and Vern Rominger at 719-657-3782 (Vern is leaving office in January, and will be replaced by Dennis Murphy at 719-657-3156). 
State Representative Lewis Entz (San Luis Valley: 719-754-3750 or 303-866-4871. 
Throughout Colorado, contact: 
Ken Salazar: [email protected], or 303-300-2004. 
John Salazar: [email protected], or 719-584-2004. 
Rep. Mark Udall: Contact Doug Young in his office at 303-650-7820. 
Rep. Scott McInnis: He has been sensitive to public involvement questions in previous issues, call his Durango office at 970-259-2754. 
Rep. Diane DeGette: Contact Chris Arend in her office at 303-844-4988. 
Finally, you can contact Governor Owens office, notably Department of Natural Resources Executive Director Russell George at 303-866-3311, or via mail at 1313 Sherman St., Rm. 718, Denver, CO 80203. Tell him to have the state water engineers office review the legal and physical adequacy of the water rights for the development.

For more information, please visit http://www.friendsofwolfcreek.org. You are subscribed to Friends of Wolf Creek email list. To be removed from the list, update your email address, or for other inquiries, please email Jeff Berman, Colorado Wild Executive Director, at [email protected]. Colorado Wild is a non-profit, 501(c)(3) registered organization. Tax deductible memberships that make our work possible, including for the Friends of Wolf Creek campaign, can be sent to: PO Box 2434, Durango, Colorado 81302, or join online at https://www.coloradowild.org/membership.html.


----------

